# Lowrance hds not marking



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys hope everyone is doing well guys I have a little problem with my lowrance hds I mark fish that are suspended but I noticed last weekend while looking for perch schools in 40-50 ft of wAter that I was not marking anything even when zoomed right in to the bottom but we were getting fish right under the boat all I my sonar was marking was black bottom I'm sure it's a settings issue as when I was comeing in I was marking good hooks and bait can anyone help me out on this issue or recommend any sites that can guide me not very good with electronics thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

For marking bottom hugging fish the bottom color just might change slightly, especially if they are belly to the bottom. 

Try to move your sensitivity up some and use color pallet 13 for whatever reason this pallete shows fish on the bottom better.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you gone fishing will give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

